# How many mystery snails for a 10 gallon tank?



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

How many can I have? 
The tank has been up and running for a month and is fully cycled. It is moderately planted with 1 Java Fern attached to driftwood, two small crypts, several Water Sprite, Red Myrio, and floating Hornwort. There are two lucky bamboo plants in the Penguin 100 filter. The substrate is flourite with a few root tabs. The hardscape is two pieces of previously used driftwood and several rocks. The only inhabitant of the tank is a male crowntail betta.

Thanks


----------



## Skeetz (Jan 25, 2014)

I think mystery snails have low waste (not sure though). I think 4-5 maybe more


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

heh I dont know about your mystery snail but mine definitely is not low waste. I love him though


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I would vote for 5 if you plan on breeding them 3 otherwise.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

They have a higher bioload than you'd think. I'd only do 2 or 3 personally. Just make sure to keep up with water changes.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. I do a 25% water change once a week. I would like to have them breed.


----------



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

Baby mysteries are so cute!


----------

